# Hi



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,

I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself.

I'm not sure if i should be here as we aren't in treatment but i just needed someone to talk to and some advice. Its a really scary time for my partner and i right now. We have been trying to conceive for 2 years now and have had no luck at all, we have decided to go and see our GP but were scared that he will turn us away because of my medical history ( i have suffered with depression in the past) even so i have worked so hard to get better and i am finally in a place where i feel i can say i am recovered. Its been a very hard year for us both and so now we are struggling with this too its been hard to deal with. We didn't think we would have too much of a struggle with this as My husband has gotten a previous partner pregnant although unfortunately she miscarried. I have been pregnant previously too.

I guess i am just nervous about having the tests done and what it may mean although i know i should, My husband is nervous too he is worried that it would be his "fault" although i would never see it in that way.

Its hard not knowing but in the same respect would it be harder to know

Wow that turned into a right essay, sorry about that i guess i just needed to talk about

I hope to get to know all of you better

Bekie


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

hi bekie just read ur post i cant say im in the same position as u but similar, i have no children, my partner has 3 from previous marriage. he is 16yrs older than me. we have been ttc for just over 3 yrs i am waitin for my 1st hosp app my gp referred me in feb after having the basic bloods to c if im oving and i am i have a 28 CD & my DP's SA is normal. im a bit scared of my app as i suffer from depression and panic attacks and i was taking alot of meds off my consultants who i c regularly, i have stopped taking my medication now well for about 7 mths my gp doesnt know yet thou been putting off telling her, i stopped just incase the gynae would refuse me treatment due to my medical history, but I'll soon c, i have rang the hospital to ask how long to expect to wait for an app they said mid Aug still waiting.... but i dont think they start treating u until your 23yrs which i will b in a few days so fingers crossed. hope everything goes ok for u. gosh mine is an essay. this is my 1st time i have posted a msgs only login yesterday ive just been reading every1S post's trying to pick up on all the jargon. best wishes for ttc xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya beki and sarah

welcome to fertility friends

I am sorry to hear that ur treading the if steps journey

I am inbetween treatment at present, and currently post in a thread

inbetween treatment etc

i dont have a direct link to the thread but u both would be more thanwelcome to post on the thread

pop across introduce urselfs, and join us on the chitter chatters thread

best of luck with all the tests that ur about to undergo

if you want to chat 

feel free to give me a shout

i am in chat if you fancy a natter


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Bekie & Sarah
Welcome to the both of you, I am so glad you have both sound us to help you on your IF journeys. There is an abundance of support and friendship here, I hope you will find it useful to you both.
Chick


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

hi every1 

just like to say thanku for the welcome replies, really grateful.

I was 23 yesterday and i had a brilliant belated birthday letter this morning through the post.... a letter from the hospital asking me to ring them to arrange an app with the consultant gynaecologist, what a lovely late birthday surprise, so i rang them 8.45am as soon as the clinic opened and booked an app for 01/10/04, the hospital has a new app system now that gives u the chance to agree a date and time that suits the patient within the limits of the con's clinic schedule. im sooooo excited, i know its just the beginning of a long up & down experience but i haven't been this excited for years. the app is a few wks away but im off to rhodes for 2 wks then back just in time for the app. maybe next year i may even have an even better b/day pressie, better stop there im getting too carried away   I hope every1 else has had some good news like me. 

thanks again to every1 
lol 
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Beckie & Sarah,

I just wanted to say welcome like you both I am pretty new and have only recently registered this week.  All I can say is I wish I had found this board weeks ago as it has been really helpful and so encouraging I feel I have such more of a positive attitude to last week.

Back to your post and depression all I want to say is do not let your medical background worry you at all.  I suffered with depression for two years after my mc in 97 and was on medication and the only time anyone has ever held it against me was when I took out a mortgage and I was refused sickness cover based on my past depression.

I haven't been on any medication for 5 years but after we had the news that my DH had no sperm in his SA our doctor insisted that I go back on medication as I could not eat, sleep or stop myself from crying and she was worried it would turn into anxiety as I started feeling like I was having a heart attach all of the time and I would wake up in the middle of the night feeling like I was trapped and needed to get out.  I only took the medication for 2 weeks but the fertility clinic was very supportive of this and did not hold it against me in any way.

Forget everything else now and just concentrate on you and your partners and I am sure by staying positive you will get through this together.  

Good luck with everything.  

Speak soon.  

Lol

Fin


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

hi Fin

Thankyou for that very positive post i feel allot better now after reading that your fertility clinic were very supportive to you. My comunity Nurse popped in to c me earlier and i told her that i had received my 1st app she noticed that i was a bit stressed due to me worrying about my med history  she also said that the clinic will be supportive, so I'm having an all positive day today thank you again.

lol
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

My pleasure.

Keep those positive thoughts and have a good Bank Holiday Weekend.

Lol

Fin


----------

